# "The Point Village Market" at O2 Dublin Docklands (Saturday and Sunday)



## meular (21 Jun 2010)

Is this worth visiting?  Are there many traders?  Is there any other entertainment in the immediate area of the market?  Many tks


----------



## papervalue (21 Jun 2010)

Pretty small, you can now get the luas down to it. Worth visting if you are in the area. A lot of food stalls their.


----------



## ajapale (21 Jun 2010)

Where in the world is "Point Village"?


----------



## jacobean (21 Jun 2010)

Behind the O2;

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sansan (21 Jun 2010)

I was there on the first day it was open, not impressed, it is billed on the website as been  great value in the current climate, I found it very overpriced and lots of tatty stuff there, the wife said I'd have to march her at gun point to go back,


----------



## annfield (21 Jun 2010)

there will be a big wheel down there in a few weeks apparently similarto what they had in Belfast, and a basement bar opening between the o2 and the Gibson Hotel ( which will open in a few months)


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Jun 2010)

But they have Pieminister, it must be good?


----------



## Jimmyjoe (22 Jun 2010)

Don't know about the one in the Point yet, but many of the food markets around the city provide a good range of quality foods.

Unfortunately, many Irish tastebud's don't know what real food tastes like, only what's processed, and sold by multinationals...

I don't mean to offend anyone, and I'm biased, in that I sell high quality foods to the Horeca industry, and I see too much of going for cheaper, at the expense of taste and quality.


----------



## Crazychick (24 Jun 2010)

I don't mean to offend anyone either .... but I bought an artisan vienna type bread at a farmers market a while ago, it cost 6 euro 

I thought it would be worth the exorbitant price but how wrong I was, it was stale, tasteless and not worth a euro never mind six.  

If we could have taste and quality at a fair price I would frequent these markets more but until then I'll pass.


----------



## Claire1956 (24 Jun 2010)

The post is called Point Village Market so it is not clear who it is aimed at - food producers or general stall holders, does anyone know?

FYI to any food producers: Folks walking about on Sunday afternoons at the end of the Luas line are not likely purchasers of food that needs carrying for a distance or to be kept cool, so not worth the trip really.

I thought that the Farmers Market should be what it says on the tin - farmers selling produce. So many markets are diluted with the rubbish mentioned in previous posts. The original aim was valid - local produce in season, but it became a money spinner for organisers who were prepared to let anyone in so that they could get their fees.

At a farmers market in Co. Kildare (which had been good at the start) I saw crockery and 'knicky knack' stuff for sale last year, more like a car boot sale!!


----------



## TarfHead (25 Jun 2010)

Claire1956 said:


> I thought that the Farmers Market should be what it says on the tin - farmers selling produce.


 
+1

In general, I'm wary of such markets. There has been one in Howth for a couple of years, and many of the traders have NI accents.

A round trip of more than 100 miles is not what I think of when I see Farmer's Market. Then again, there are not too many farms in the locale of the Point .


----------



## Sunny (25 Jun 2010)

I don't think it is selling itself as a farmers market to be fair. I haven't been to it but these things generally end up being a big letdown. I would love to see a proper market area set up in Dublin. A bigger version of the English market in Cork!


----------



## thedaras (26 Jun 2010)

Jimmyjoe said:


> Don't know about the one in the Point yet, but many of the food markets around the city provide a good range of quality foods.
> 
> Unfortunately, many Irish tastebud's don't know what real food tastes like, only what's processed, and sold by multinationals...
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone, and I'm biased, in that I sell high quality foods to the Horeca industry, and I see too much of going for cheaper, at the expense of taste and quality.


 

They are overpriced..A neighbour told me she saw so called local produce being removed from much larger bags/tins/bottles and put into nice little baskets/bags etc!!

I have a friend who produces a product ,the product including the package and distribution works out at say 1.25 ,they sell this product for over 6 euro,based on the "organic" home made" Irish produce"..
They need to get real...

There are people in these markets who chance their arms by cooking/baking at home and selling at the farmers markets,as there is very little chance of them being asked for certification by the HSE .

There are also tricks of the trade, more veg less meat in meals for example,buying cheap bulk chicken etc..using smaller containers ..

There are a lot of genuine products at the farmers markets,but there are a lot of chancers out there..

I have purchased food at these markets ,but now knowing they could be made in someones kitchen which could have a dog,cat ,etc running around with no health and safety cert,I dont think Ill be doing it again in a hurry.
Back to the "Point",a neighbour of mine went last week and really enjoyed it,she went with her kids,and said there was music,food,stalls,even art! Anyhow she loved it..


----------



## Petal (27 Jun 2010)

I went there the first saturday it started. There is a [broken link removed] for it, too. I think it has potential, just needs to grow a bit more. There was more food than anything else, but it was only just starting out, so I hope it will get a bit better. We were done with looking at everything in about 20 minutes. So if you want to just entertain yourself and get food from a stall, and the weather is nice enough it's "something to do"!


----------



## MandaC (27 Jun 2010)

Haven't been to the point one yet, but go to the one in Naas every Saturday and can vouch for it.   There are not many stalls, but what is there is good quality, if you are going for food only.  There are a fair few stalls with good, local produce and you can tell it is people who love what they do. There is a Chinese stall, (well 2 young chinese lads)  selling spring rolls I think 2 for 3, when I saw a box of 60 of them in Musgraves for 3, but apart from that, mostly good.   

Went to one that had started in City West Shopping Centre.  It was only 2 weeks in, but was awful.


----------

